# Someone to Customize a LR Web Gallery Template



## asislen (May 26, 2011)

I would like to hire someone to customizea LR web gallery template for me?  I have been using jAlbum, that was customized anumber of years ago by someone I hired, to build my galleries.  I am aheavy LR user and would like to create my galleries in the Web module, but noneof the provided templates do exactly what I'd like to do to integrate thegalleries into my website.  Is there someone on this forum who does this type of work?  

Feel free to contact me here or directly at: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Chris_M (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps if you were to state exactly what it IS you want the Gallery to do,
someone could point you to some Templates that would be more cost-effective,
rather than splashing out to hire someone.

You may want to have a look at the Templates over at The Turning Gate (*http://theturninggate.net/*),
Matthew has a load of very good Engine and Template stuff over there.


----------

